# Super Redhawk 44 Mag



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 24, 2021)

Going for my first handgun deer kill this season.  I loaded up some 225 gr. Barnes XPB’s.  This load averaged 1,421 fps.  This was my 50 yard group.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 24, 2021)

at'll do


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 24, 2021)

What Leopold is that and do you like it? Obviously it works well


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 24, 2021)

01Foreman400 said:


> Going for my first handgun deer kill this season.  I loaded up some 225 gr. Barnes XPB’s.  This load averaged 1,421 fps.  This was my 50 yard group. View attachment 1099933View attachment 1099935



Slick set up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 24, 2021)

My Goodness!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 24, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> What Leopold is that and do you like it? Obviously it works well



VX-3 2.5-8x32


----------



## pjciii (Aug 24, 2021)

For me with that cannon at 50 yards i wouldn't hit the broad side of a barn. Nice grouping.


----------



## IRacing Fan (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice setup and you will not have any problem shooting deer with it,Just place your bullet in a vital spot and you will be happy!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 24, 2021)

Good shooting!!!
 I need to equip my Super Redhawk with a scope like that.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice set up and a nice group. Deer will be in trouble.

I have a Redhawk in .41 mag I have killed a good many deer with.
Super Redhawk has always looked like they built a 3" gun and then said "Hey, lets stick six more inches of barrel in the end".
Ha, Those are great guns though.
I have always wanted the Blackhawk Hunter but I barely have time to hunt with all the guns I have now!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 25, 2021)

Slick, vitals and lights go out quick


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 6, 2021)

I have the same pistol but I really like that Leupold on yours!!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 16, 2021)

You have got a real deer killer there.  I wouldn't have any problems carrying it to the deer woods.  Good Luck


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 8, 2021)

I thinking about letting my T.C. rest a little this year and take my Super Red out for a spin.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 13, 2021)

If I won the lottery,would you be my body guard?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 5, 2021)

Update


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2021)

01Foreman400 said:


> UpdateView attachment 1120653





Heck yeah !!!!!!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 7, 2021)

frankwright said:


> Super Redhawk has always looked like they built a 3" gun and then said "Hey, lets stick six more inches of barrel in the end".



yeah, they are not the best looking pistol ever designed, but they do the job they were designed to do, and they do it well.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Dec 13, 2021)

I have the same Pistol but with a Burris 4 power scope on it. Deer and Hog killer for sure.


----------

